# locks and throws



## drummingman (Oct 30, 2006)

i just talked with a person the other day that told me that muay thai has locks and throws in the system.is this true? if so why do the fighters where boxing gloves when thhey compete to keep them from being able to do joint locks? and why do i never see throws in competition?
i took muay thai for a short time and i thought is was a cool art.but i never saw any locks or throws or take downs or anything like that.is that something that gets taught later?


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 30, 2006)

You won't see them in the ring sport muay Thai.  Typically, it was part of the muay Boran styles or ancient styles, like muay Chaiya, muay Korat, muay Ta Sao or muay Lopburi.  These different styles came from different regions of Thailand, but basically the same.  In the old fighting ways remember anything goes, it wasn't until around 1920 that muay Thai adopted boxing rules and used gloves.  The USMTA website has some pictures of some grappling being used.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

thaistyle beat me to it! , however at my gym we are taught how to trap your oponents arms and hands whilst in the clinch , even with gloves on , but i wouldent call them "locks" as such

as for throws theres a martial arts similar to muay thai and western kickboxing that alows some throws and stand up locks , maybe its chute (sp?) boxing , cant remember


hope i helped 


chris


----------



## zDom (Oct 30, 2006)

chris_?????? said:


> maybe its chute (sp?) boxing



Pretty sure that is "shoot boxing."


----------



## Jimi (Oct 30, 2006)

San Shou and Bama Lethwei also have some simple locks and throws, not as intrecate as say other grappling arts. Just my 2 cents. PEACE


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

zDom said:


> Pretty sure that is "shoot boxing."


 
i read on this forum it's spelt "chute" , thanks anyway


----------



## isukgrar (Oct 31, 2006)

Lock and Throw, is the basic technique and very often used in ring fight in Thailand. The characteristic is not completely like throwing in Judo. Boxers lock and throw opponent when clinching and they decide to throw becuase they want to escape form clinching circumstance.
Also, if boxer can lock oppoent and throw effectively, they will be count for scoring.


----------



## Drag'n (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah Thai fighters do alot of throws from the clinch. Some kickboxing org.s dont allow throws through. (Like K1 etc) So thai fighters are prevented from using all their techs. 
I guess some gyms adjust what they teach to suit the rules they fight under too.
Under full Thai rules, throws are allowed. So gyms that compete under such rules should be teaching the throws. We do at our school.


----------



## drummingman (Nov 2, 2006)

what kind of locks and throws are taught in this system when a mauy thai school teaches that aspect?


----------



## Drag'n (Nov 5, 2006)

Its all done in the clinch. Hip throws like those in Judo are banned in the ring. But you can throw your opponent sideways.
 Its hard to explain. If you watch Thai fights youll see them throwing each other from the clinch. Often its performed as the opponent is throwing a knee, by pulling and twisting him off ballance.
There are locks used in the clinch too, usually against the elbow or shoulder, to control the opponent and set him up for a knee.
 There are even chokes used in the clinch. I've been nearly choked out while standing up, caught in the clinch of a good Thai fighter. 
Alot more goes on in the clinch than some people realise.
Then there are sweeping throws used when you catch the opponents kick too.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 5, 2006)

a good throw is when you are in the clinch you walk backwards a step , when you oponent then steps forward push the leg that is coming up (with your leg on the same side) inwards from the outside , then with your arms pull the oposite way you did with your legs and you oponeny should fall over sideways , not sure if this is alowed in competition

i think this throw is used in judo just not ftom a clinch


----------

